# Blood Suckers!



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What do you early season big game hunters do to lessen the mosquito issue?

My early season camo is thin and the dang things eat me alive, right through my clothes. Bug repellent is quite aromatic and can’t possibly help a person go unnoticed. Spent a short time hunting this weekend and left with no less than a dozen bites, face, hands, arms, even my thigh.

Any ideas?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Had an uncle that swore by a big stinky cigar, but of course we all can't take that pleasure. So I recommend Tiki torches. Oh, I know, I know, you say gee, don't the deers see 'em or smell 'em..well yeah, but most deer and elk are well familiar with that petroleum based smell and just assume it's just another big old jacked up 4x4 diesel pickemup and put their heads back down and continue eating. Some, those that live in well visited camping areas have grown up with the "smoky" smell of humans and have no fear. Other than the obvious, another advantage is the extended visibility they afford at dawn and dusk. Technically since you are using them to repel skeeters they're perfectly legal. It's nice to have that little extra light when climbing or descending from your tree stand...can't be too careful you know. Of course this may sound silly to some of yous guys but they really do add a little special touch to your hide, and in no way brings out your feminine side. I use and recommend the brown/natural bamboo models because they seem a little more environmentally correct.

I 've found that three or four surrounding your blind or around the base of your treestand tree is all you need.

Both light weight and inexpensive (4 pack @$19 on Amazon) make these good old fashioned skeetoe repellents ideal for any kind of hunting.

PS, one guy I know swears the "apple" scented oil brings 'em right in, but I 've always felt this is borderline baiting and have never felt comfortable doing it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Baiting deer isn't illegal, is it? I mean, personal morality aside it's not a problem.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just can’t envision myself carrying a lit tiki torch through the woods.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Pretty sure he’s joking about the tiki torch, lol.

Usually the mosquitoes are gone by the time the bow hunt starts where I typically hunt. This is the first year I’ve had to deal with those suckers. It’s been a late mosquito year due to the late snow melt, I believe. 
I don’t hate a lot of things on this earth, but the mosquito is near the top of my hate list.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never had a problem with 'skeeters out hunting. Those **** deer flys though... Arrggg...!

PS: Uncle Bens 100% DEET. Dont get it on plastic or kids.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And here I thought this would be a thread about lawyers...


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had good luck with ThermaCell skeeter guards. They work pretty well. Can put one in a blind and fixes the issue quite nicely. Took it on Trek last year and that was glorious.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I bought a therma cell deal a couple years back but never have tried it. Im gonna pull it out and try it soon. Lately ive literally glassed with longsleeves, light gloves, neck gaiter and face mask just to keep em from biting. This year has been horrid.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes they are bad this year but I have no prior years to compare it to. Just took up the archery thing last year and usually hunt later in the year when they aren’t too big an issue.

Been thinking about a Thermacell, don’t have much experience with one though. 

Found it frustrating on Saturday when I had a target cow elk moving through the trees about 60yds away and had mosquitos trying to fly into my eyes and biting my hands the whole time.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> And here I thought this would be a thread about lawyers...


Ok, where's johnnycake?


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I've heard great things about Hunters Kloak. They use citronella and claim game animals think nothing of the scent since it's naturally occurring.

https://hunterskloak.com/pages/hunter-s-kloak-features


----------

